# Riding Hoodies



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Look up some sessions gear. I've been ridding in a sessions hoodie for 10 years as my main jacket.

Edit: Sessions Softshell jacket/hoodie


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

686 has some waterproof hoodies in different colors.



https://www.686.com/collections/mens-technical-hoodies/products/686-mens-waterproof-hoody-1?variant=40746688938155


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

volcolm and quiksilver have a couple too


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

How about an Anorak?

They look like a hoodie, but are more technical. I love my Burton AK Anorak, because it has the feel & look of a hoodie and I have the waterproofing of a traditional full-zip shell jacket.

For riding hoodies, I have my eye on the Volcom version. It would be for spring slush sessions.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I ride in an Anorak. Big fan.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

mjayvee said:


> How about an Anorak?
> 
> They look like a hoodie, but are more technical. I love my Burton AK Anorak, because it has the feel & look of a hoodie and I have the waterproofing of a traditional full-zip shell jacket.
> 
> For riding hoodies, I have my eye on the Volcom version. It would be for spring slush sessions.


Had this Anorak back in the day. It was great!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I picked up a Volcom Brighton a few weeks back, first thing I noticed is that this anorak is heavy, I'm probably searching for something lighter.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

I got this for my birthday


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

this wright here, too bad i'm not in US to buy it. I don't know how much water resistant it is, but unless it's raining/ice..i think they are fine. they are riding hoodies not shells or something...








A/Div Boundary Pullover Hoodie | Billabong







www.billabong.com


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

Rome riding hoodie, updated versions have more pockets than my old one
https://romesnowboards.com/collections/rome-snowboard-clothing


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Was rocking this Sessions ridding hoodie today. Softshell looks like an all cotton zip hoodie but it's more technical but simple at same time. Two zippered pockets. Softshell water resistant.

This thing is a bit dated so missing pit zips, and pass sleeve pocket. Would love those but it's still my go to since 2008 still looks new. Used on and off the mountain for over 10 years. Plus tens of thousands of motorcycle miles.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I really like the Burton bonded fleece hoodies.


----------



## timmz32 (Sep 8, 2021)

RyandCollier said:


> Howdy,
> Does anyone know of any good riding hoodies that are waterproof/resistant? I was looking at the Bataleon snowproof hoodies but the pictures make it look sort of stiff and like it would fit a little funky. If anyone has worn one or has some other suggestions that would be great.
> Thanks


ive been using volcoms hydro riding hoodie, its light weight and dwr polyester, i also have the dc tech hoodie which is a little heavier in weight. both are on sale right now!


----------



## Mckayman037 (9 mo ago)

I’ve been using Thuggies for about 10 years. Company isn’t the same anymore unfortunately. 🙁


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’d love a hoodie for riding big snow, I support this thread


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’d love a hoodie for riding big snow, I support this thread


Same here I rock a zip up Lib tech hoodie at big snow let me know next time you go do down there I live 10 min away, they’re opening back up memorial weekend.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

SushiLover said:


> Same here I rock a zip up Lib tech hoodie at big snow let me know next time you go do down there I live 10 min away, they’re opening back up memorial weekend.


Absolutely! I didn’t realize you were another Jersey dude.


----------



## LyndoW76 (Mar 2, 2020)

Spring riding I wear a Yuki Threads Team Zip Hoodie. So far it's been great, has a DWR coating.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

LyndoW76 said:


> Spring riding I wear a Yuki Threads Team Zip Hoodie. So far it's been great, has a DWR coating.


And now im pivoting to a fleece, those Yuki thread fleeces are sick


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Tons of brands out there making softshell hoodies with some kind of DWR waterproof coating. Bonus points for a soft fleece interior, taller neck, and thumbholes. Here are a few options to start your shopping:









thirtytwo-us







thirtytwo.com







https://www.686.com/products/686-mens-waterproof-hoody-1







__





Search: 11 results found for "bonded hoody"


Sessions MFG is a snowboard outerwear manufacturer of premium jackets, pants, and lifestyle apparel - Always Have Always Will.




sessionsmfg.com













Search: 11 results found for "hydro riding hoodie"


Volcom is a skate, surf & swimwear, and snowboarding lifestyle brand that creates durable, stylish clothing and accessories for every occasion. Shop online today!




www.volcom.com













Search: 3 results found for "jla fleece"


Volcom is a skate, surf & swimwear, and snowboarding lifestyle brand that creates durable, stylish clothing and accessories for every occasion. Shop online today!




www.volcom.com


----------

